# Other Animals > Other Pets >  Sexing Geckos.

## Jace

Finally got around to take some pics of the underside of my two geckos.  The first picture is of Afton, whom I am pretty sure is female.  The next two pictures are of Mika, who is the one I am having problems with.  There seems to be some mild swelling at the base of the tail, but I cannot see any preanal vents.  At over 5" long, the vents should be visible by now I would think.  Anyway, if anyone could tell me for sure, one way or the other, it would be greatly appreciated!!

----------


## Jace

At close inspection of the last picture, I think I detect faint preanal vents.  I'm thinking I have a male and female on my hands......

----------


## Madeve

I would think so as well. I have two females and am having a hard time finding them a male companion.

----------


## Jace

Thanks, Eve.  I am pretty sure he is a he, too!  I am hoping that someone who has tons of gecko experience can tell me for sure.  I heard that most of what is sold in the pet trade are females, but just my luck, I get a male.  That's okay.  I have them in a 55 gallon tank, so it will be easy to separate them and they will each have plenty of room.  Will it be okay for them to see each other through the divider?

----------


## Kurt

I am not so convinced you have a male. Look for a line of femoral pores that would only be on the male. These lines are found on the underside of the thighs.

----------


## Tom

Mika seems like a boy, he has a bulge and looks kinda like he has the pores and Afton a female.

----------


## Jace

It's kind of hard to tell in the pictures I have.  The one of Afton turned out clear...I might have to try again with Mika.  In the pictures I can find, the pores or whatever they are called, are very noticeable.  However, on Mika, I see a slight bulge and a very faint line which could possibly be pores.  Ugh!!  Why can't male geckos have it all hanging out like people, dogs, cats, and rodents?!?!

----------


## Kurt

Because they are to low to the ground and when they are running around it could get caught on something and break right off. No one wants to see that happen.

----------


## Tom

Kurt i am sorry but sometimes knowledge isn't meant to be shared

----------


## Jace

> Because they are to low to the ground and when they are running around it could get caught on something and break right off. No one wants to see that happen.


Too funny!!  You're right, of course, though I've seen my geckos run on their tippy toes, giving them lots of clearance.....still, one wrong bang on a rock-ouch!!  Okay, well, I just have to keep trying on Mika.  I will try and get some better pictures and hopefully someone can give me a difinitive answer.  Thanks everyone for trying!!

----------


## scribbles

Afton looks like a female, and I think Mika is a male. Not too sure about Mika.

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt i am sorry but sometimes knowledge isn't meant to be shared


Tom, that was a joke.  From now on when I make a joke I will put a smiley face on the end.

----------


## Tom

I know :Smile:  but then i had that image in my head for about 3 hours. :EEK!:  Just imagine how painful that would be.

----------


## Jace

I have a magnifying glass somewhere...maybe I should try and find it and do a close up of Mika.  I would take him up to the petstore, but even just being in the glass bowl caused upchuck, so I don't want to stress him out too much.  I am going to separate them anyway, just because Mika has proven to be the more dominate of the two and shows uncalled for aggressiveness towards Afton.  I have a feeling in the next couple of weeks that Mika will be more easy to tell, and I am leaning towards a male.  My daughter is disappointed, but I think it would be neat, actually.  Most other people I know with geckos have girls....maybe I can charge a stud fee???   :Wink:

----------


## scribbles

I wish I had a female. All of mine are males.

----------


## Kurt

> I wish I had a female.


Me too. <sigh> Oh you were talking lizards. Never mind.

----------


## Jace

Kurt, you are hilarious.  You must be a real riot in person.  A sense of humour is always good!

----------


## Kurt

So they say. It doesn't get me as far as one might think.  :Frown:

----------


## scribbles

hahaha

----------


## Jace

Well, I separated Mika and Afton, regardless of the sex outcome.  Mika is all plump and stocky, with a thick tail, and Afton is obviously thinner and looks scrawny in comparison.  So, if nothing else, I need to fatten up Afton.  I put her into a five gallon inside the 55 gallon (I am short on heat sources and it was the best I could come up with on short notice) and I hope to figure out a way to divide the bigger tank this weekend.  So far, Afton has already eaten more than she has in the past two days, and doesn't much care about the smaller size.  I still feel guilty..... :Frown: .

----------


## Ebony

Hi Jace, Mika and Afton look like they have grown allot. I hope you have a Male and a Female, Good luck with that. :Smile: 

Kurt, You may have to spend time away from this addictive forum to get your self a female :Stick Out Tongue:  and yes, with your sense of humor, I'm sure you won't have to spend too much time away.

----------


## Jace

Thanks Ebony-they have grown a lot.  Funny thing is, I've only caught Mika shedding, but with how much they've grown, they've been molting more often than I have thought.  I am pretty sure Mika is a boy, and Afton is definately a girl, but either way, as long as they are both healthy, it doesn't much matter.  I just hope Afton puts on a bit of weight.

----------


## Kurt

> Kurt, You may have to spend time away from this addictive forum to get your self a female and yes, with your sense of humor, I'm sure you won't have to spend too much time away.


The only women I ever meet define animals to just cats and dogs. Dogs and cats don't even show up on my animal radar. Reptiles and amphibians are just to creepy for them. 

When I do find a woman that loves wildlife she is married and usually to guy that can't can't stand animals. There is no justice in this world! Why I continue breathing is a mystery.

----------


## Tom

Yeah the "Do you have any pets?" question from girls must feel like a death sentence. 
What would you respond to a question like that?

----------


## Kurt

No, I don't, but I do own a small zoo.  :Big Grin:

----------


## Ebony

Hey Tom, I see what you mean, but I think maybe if you show her your Amphibians and well maybe she will see the attraction and maybe even develop the passion for them. If not then that's not the person for you. Or you could lead a double life. I don't think it has to come to that though, I'm sure there's heaps of Woman out there that would be into Amphibians.

----------


## Tom

Theres hope for you yet Kurt!

----------


## Kurt

> Hey Tom, I see what you mean, but I think maybe if you show her your Amphibians and well maybe she will see the attraction and maybe even develop the passion for them. If not then that's not the person for you. Or you could lead a double life. I don't think it has to come to that though, I'm sure there's heaps of Woman out there that would be into Amphibians.


And they are all on here and live in foreign countries and are married.

----------


## Kurt

> Theres hope for you yet Kurt!


Would you care to wager money on that? Because I wouldn't.

----------


## Tom

Not really but thats only because it would be easy to lie about.

----------


## Kurt

Maybe, but I don't lie. Its one of my flaws.

----------

